# El Degas



## Justin (Feb 3, 2009)

I recently picked up an old El Degas guitar. WHen i purchased it i was under the impresion that it was a Starline acoustic, but further investigation has led me to a dead end. The model is MT-102. I was Curious to see if any one was familiar with this peticular type of guitar, and if so hopefully get me pointed in the right direction.

El Degas tag

Starline Head

This is the odd part, the headstock is labeled starline.

Full guitar


----------

